# Recipes for Squirrel?



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Alright, I did a search and didn't come up with anything. I plan on taking my daughter squirrel hunting around new years at our place in Bama. I'm looking to see what recipes you guys have for them. It's been years since I've eaten squirrel. Is bread and fry the best way? Thanks in advance!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Boil em, pick em, mix that meat up with gravy over a biscuit and a fried egg. Son.....


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> Boil em, pick em, mix that meat up with gravy over a biscuit and a fried egg. Son.....


Sounds good! I like to crock pot a mess of em, pull the meat off, then mix it w/ rice in the crock pot with some good seasoning!!!:thumbsup:

I tried cooking some whole on the egg before and left em too long!!! Gezzzz they were tough!!!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Pressure cook them, serve with rice, gravy and homemade biscuits.


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*Y'all can come thin my herd.....*

with a pellet gun if'n you need some more...


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I just quarter them ,salt, pepper ,flour ,and fry'em ! Squirrel and rice is good, but I prefer them fried.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

stew or dumplings is the only way i can get em tender. i've had em fried where they were tender, but i can't do it.


----------



## Scouticus (Jul 23, 2015)

egg wash, flour, fry. toss in buffalo sauce, juts like eating chicken wings!


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Pressure cook and add your favorite dumpling recipe.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Sadly i cant comment on tree rats, my great grandmother used to take a small ball ping hammer and crack the skull and eat the brains with a spoon, so tree rats =  literally boiling water, whole degutted tree rat and hammer, she even ate the marrow of the bones, Urgh I actually spewed the first time she ate em, and yes she made me clean up my mess while laughing her butt off! I'd rather eat chilis death reaper then eat a tree rat! Yes I do realize it's all in my head! Lol


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

halo1 said:


> Sadly i cant comment on tree rats, my great grandmother used to take a small ball ping hammer and crack the skull and eat the brains with a spoon, so tree rats =  literally boiling water, whole degutted tree rat and hammer, she even ate the marrow of the bones, Urgh I actually spewed the first time she ate em, and yes she made me clean up my mess while laughing her butt off! I'd rather eat chilis death reaper then eat a tree rat! Yes I do realize it's all in my head! Lol


My dad was from Kentucky... I had the same experience except he used the handle of a butter knife. Seemed like something from the Shining. :no:


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Throw them bad boys on da grill or over a open fire rotisserie, salt pepper and bbq sauce.... PA-POW!!!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Momma used to pressure cook them. Or she would quarter, flour and fry for a bit, then make a gravy (only she could do it just flour, drippins and water) then let them simmer for 8 to 10 days until tender.

I used to get 6 shells after school for an 12 ga single shot with a full choke. I had best come home with 6 somethings or the next time it was 5 shells. A squirrel shot in the head got me a shell back. Good times, great memories.


----------



## Evileye (Aug 5, 2009)

My Grandpa lived out in the middle of nowhere and fancy grocery supplies were hard to come by. This is the closest I can come to his very basic squirrel dumpling recipe. It was deliciously simple. 

- 2-3 squirrels skinned and cut up
- 1 egg
- 2 cups plain flour (Self rising will work but tastes a bit different from his original)
- 3/4 cup broth (In his case, the water he boiled the squirrels in)
- 1 teaspoon salt
- Salt and pepper to taste

 Boil squirrels in four quarts of water until tender. Remove squirrels from broth, let cool, then remove meat from bones. Set aside.


In large bowl, mix flour, egg and one teaspoon of salt with 3/4 cup of broth and roll into ball. Adding a small amount of shortening, or traditionally lard, will help make the dough easier to handle and less sticky on the hands. 



Strain the broth to remove any stray shot then resume boil. Return meat to boiling broth.


On a floured cutting board, use rolling pin to roll the dough ball to a thickness of 1/16 inch. Cut into 1-inch wide strips and drop strips one at a time into the boiling broth. Gently shake pot after last dumpling is added to prevent sticking.


Cook approximately 10-15 minutes until dumplings are tender. Salt and pepper to taste.


----------

